# 333 hz is the secret number for us all.



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Hot Horsepower | SPIKE

i'm retuning my stereo


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't return it, just download some clips of the Maserati revving and play them through your stereo- or play some 333hz sine waves.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

lol. 12dB EQ peaks for max ASS-QUE


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

norcalsfinest said:


> lol. 12dB EQ peaks for max ASS-QUE


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

*Now if someone could blend in a 33hz tone with it, we would achieve total satisfaction.*


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

There was a professor at TCU where I went to school who had a Maserati Quattroporte. Now I know why.


----------



## pirate (Mar 17, 2009)

norcalsfinest said:


> lol. 12dB EQ peaks for max ASS-QUE


gonna be doing some system EQing....


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

For those of us at work, can someone explain what the link is?


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

333hz seems to be the "pleasure" frequency for women. It is the only car frequency that raises their testosterone.


----------



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

I love that. Somehow I am going to incorporate it into my next chance encounter with el babo. Would Autosound test tones on repeat count? giggedy


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

my exhaust is at about 50Hz. The tone that makes your brain hurt and a little bit sick after hearing it for too long. So I guess I need to shorten it?


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

This doesnt make sense. Every exhaust is capable of making a huge range of tones...just rev it. Are they talking about at idle?


----------

